# Shrewsbury Pub Stopover



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Our local pub are very happy to welcome Customers with Motorhomes to stay overnight in their lower carpark.

It is called the Red Barn, 108 Longden Rd, Shrewsbury SY3 7HS 01743 362503. Its in a nice area 10-15 minutes walk from the centre of Shrewsbury with a bus stop right outside.

They have a bar, lounge and beer garden serving a reasonable choice of ales and pub food.

You would of course be expected to use the pub and park in the lower of the 2 car parks. They have occasional car boot sales so good idea to ring first and check.


Jon


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

This sounds like an ideal Britstop to me.

Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jon

Can you please enter the details into the campsite database?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Jon.... thanks for that just looked it up the lat and longs for you if you have not got them are 52 41' 51.85"N 2 45' 38.35W and their web site is http://redbarnshrewsbury.co.uk/ hope that help a little for you to the data inputting

WARNING:

Some anti-virus programmes report a threat from the above link. :?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

clive1821 said:


> Hi Jon.... thanks for that just looked it up the lat and longs for you if you have not got them are 52 41' 51.85"N 2 45' 38.35W and their web site is http://redbarnshrewsbury.co.uk/ hope that help a little for you to the data inputting


Clive-when I clicked on your link, Avast threw this up..

Be careful peeps.

Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hope this is a bit bigger so you can read it ok.....

Steve


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

My AVG also threw up a threat warning from their website.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

In a way, I'm glad it's not just me then.  

Steve


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Norton Chucked it out as well, calls it a maliciouse Java script attac


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Mods can you remove the link.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

aikidomo said:


> Norton Chucked it out as well, calls it a maliciouse Java script attac


 hi . and me .jud


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Do we really need the link?

You ve got the phone number, the post code and the address, most people should be able to find it.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Mods should really remove this link as not all security systems will necessarily pick it up. My Norton just blocked it.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys

Sorry for the delay, not been online today.

I did check the link in Clives post and there doesn't seem to be any problem with it from here, probably you're getting a "false positive" from your anti-virus? I'll place a warning within Clives post just in case.


----------

